# Nursing Standing Up?



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

My dog has been feeding her pups while she is standing. They are 4wks old now and we've just begun the weaning process (today markes the first day ALL days we're weaning). Momma's VERY full of milk and to prevent Mastitis I released her out to the garage to feed her pups. She doesn't lay down anymore, is this normal? Should be encourage her to lay down?

I'm going to check her milk when she comes back in and make sure that she's drained but I was able to express a little and they were near hard. 

Also, since she's out there feeding them now, when should I let her go feed them again?

This is really confusing!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think that people have a mistaken idea about the cause of mastitis. If you take her away from the pups, her milk will dry up in a few days/weeks. At this point, the puppies most likey have teeth, and nursing is probably painful for her. As long as the puppies are doing well on prepared food, I would not force the issue. If you are really concerned about the bitch and mastitis, you might "milk" her yourself.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Standing up is normal- and I didn't take my bitch away from her puppies. I let her choose.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS trim their nails often!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

When you let her in with the puppies, *don't* let them nurse her down. Let them nurse for a *very* short period of time. Her food and water should be cut back to half rations of what she was fed before she was pregnant. As soon as you can tell that she is not producing as much milk, you can begin to increase her rations. This has literally usually taken me two days or less.

Do not put her in with the puppies to nurse unless she is very full of milk. Check her often and if her breasts are hard, you can hand express/massage them enough to get the painful hardness gone. Keep a close eye on her during this time frame.

To have her and the pups together, for example, while a puppy or two is in the house being socialized, you can put an old t-shirt on her and tie it tight enough that the puppies can't get to her to nurse.

I have always had to initiate weaning in the past, as all but one of my bitches would have nursed their puppies until they were 2 years old or older!

Linda
Tahnee Golden Retrievers
Endeavor Golden Retrievers


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks so much!

One thing is, we only had Sadie less than a day before she had pups. I have no clue what or how much she was fed before we got her.

Sadie is about 50lbs and we've been feeding her 4.5 cups in the AM and 4.5 cups in the PM. So what should we cut it back too?

I never thought I'd be so dog stupid in my life. I can't WAIT until these pups are gone. They are cute but a lot of work and I'm ready for them to go to good homes so we can enjoy our Sadie.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You have been feeding her a perfect amount for producing milk for 9 puppies (assuming a good quality food). I would cut her back to 2 1/2 cups a day, and see if that works. You might have to cut her back more, but you might not. 

As you so rightly say-puppies ARE a lot of work! Usually by the time mine leave at 8 weeks, I can't remember why on earth I ever wanted to have a litter 

Linda
Tahnee Golden Retrievers
Endeavor Golden Retrievers


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

Cut her back from 9 cups a day to 2.5 cups a day? That seems like so much!

How long do I do this for, just a few days until her milk dries up? How much do I feed her after that?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You have to remember that the 9.5 cups was feeding her and 9 puppies. As long as her body is getting that much food, and she is still exposed to the puppies, she will continue to produce milk.

I usually only have to cut back for 1 or 2 days. This goes along with letting her with the puppies just long enough for them to take a little bit of milk out. If they empty her, it is another signal to her body to continue producing milk. I usually stay with her at that point and remove her very quickly from the puppies. Her body needs to receive the messages that there is no longer the food available to produce the milk, and that the puppies no longer need the milk. Some breeders will fast the bitch for a day, although I don't. The unused milk is absorbed back into her body.

As for how much she will need once she is dried up, that depends. I feed Canidae, and my girls get 2 cups per day in the summer and 2 1/2 to 2 1/3 cups in winter (it gets very cold up here in Wisconsin in the winter!) That keeps them fit and slim, so that I can feel their ribs when I lightly press their sides, and they have a visible waist when I stand above them and look down. The cheaper the food, the more filler, and the more you have to feed. And the more poop there is.

Linda
Tahnee Golden Retrievers
www.endeavorgoldens.com


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Can you post pictures of the puppies? I haven't seen them since they were born. Or if you did post them & and I missed them, let me know where they are & I'll look. Thanks!


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's some pics of the pups eating:


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Well Sadie looks like she's done a good job with them! Any prospects for homes for them yet?


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nope, we haven't advertised them out yet. They just turned 4 wks so we'll probably do it tomorrow but they won't leave before 7wks. If people want one and wouldn't mind us keeping them longer, then we'd like to go for 10wks with pups and mom.

One male has a home and one female might have a home. My friend has been trying to convince her husband since they were born. :lol:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I always nurse standing up....it's way more comfortable for me...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Do you have pictures Jeremy? 

The pups are adorable!!!! I want one!


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> The pups are adorable!!!! I want one!


Please don't tease me. :no: 


:


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I always nurse standing up....it's way more comfortable for me...


I do as well, however I'd be more interested in seeing you do it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Where are you located? I know some puppy buyers...


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

Olympia, Washington

How should I advertise besides the papers and local establishments? Any tips?

TIA!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh RIIIIICK 

Hmmm, well paper, and screen careful. GR babies sell fast. You won't have any problem, but be selective IMO


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If you want some sample contracts, let me know


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a sample contract and questionnaire. I can print it here if you would like.

As for advertising, you could try to put together a nice flyer with pictures, and see if you can put it up at your vet's office. At least those people would be the kind to get vet care for them  

Does either parent have any clearances? Are they AKC registered? Both would help to place the puppies.

Linda
Tahnee Golden Retrievers
Endeavor Golden Retrievers


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't know what "clearances" means but they are AKC registered (waiting for the paperwork actually).

Any sample ANYTHING I'll take!!

Thank you all for helping me out with something I know NOTHING about!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

NewParentsTo9 said:


> I don't know what "clearances" means but they are AKC registered (waiting for the paperwork actually).


For goldens, you'll hope that the parents have clearances for hips, elbows, eyes and heart....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> For goldens, you'll hope that the parents have clearances for hips, elbows, eyes and heart....


Clearances are pricey for your average Joe--non breeding person-no dog should purposely be breed without them-if ya can't afford the vet check you should spay/neuter---but--this girl was ready to give birth when they got her so clearances are a moot point.

Thanks for giving this girl a safe place to have and raise her babes beside a kennel--

A flyer at a vet office is a good idea--also get online and see if you have a local golden rescue group--they pretty much screen the folks that call them about adopting.


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

I will ask the previous owner if they have the clearance. I really don't know. 

Thanks!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

NewParentsTo9 said:


> I will ask the previous owner if they have the clearance. I really don't know.
> 
> Thanks!


Clearances or not, I'm sure you'll have no problem finding homes for your puppies. My sister-in-law lives in Olympia, and she's the one that found Samson for us....and she had to find a breeder in Chehalis, because they were so hard to find down there. Besides, there's idiots like me who don't know enough to ask about clearances. And just because you have clearances doesn't guarantee there won't be any problems, the same as not having clearances doesn't guarantee there WILL be problems....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

By the way.....not sure if you missed my question in another of your threads, but what's the price you're looking for? My sister in law has shown an interest in getting a golden puppy sometime soon....


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> By the way.....not sure if you missed my question in another of your threads, but what's the price you're looking for? My sister in law has shown an interest in getting a golden puppy sometime soon....


$400 for males and $500 for females


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Since you don't have a lot of background on the puppies, and it doesn't sound like her previous owner probably did clearances, I recommend that the puppies be sold on a Limited Registration, which means that if they are bred, their offspring can't be registered, and a requirement that they be spayed/neutered.

My computer wasn't working last night, but I will try to get you copies of my contracts/warranties, etc. tonight. 

You are doing a really good job with the puppies so far-keep up the good work 

Linda
Tahnee Golden Retrievers
Endeavor Golden Retrievers


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

Can I 'demand' things in a contract like that withut being a breeder? How do I make sure they do what the contract says?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

NewParentsTo9 said:


> Can I 'demand' things in a contract like that withut being a breeder? How do I make sure they do what the contract says?


I think you do that when you register the litter....The limited registration part, that is....

I've heard of it being in a contract that they have to be neutered too.


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, my aunt registered the little since they are (were) the owners of Sadie and the daddy. I have no clue what they did or asked.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The option for Limited Registration actually comes with the individual registrations for each puppy, so you will be able to check that off, and then have your aunt sign off on them before the puppies go home.

These are your puppies-you have the right to sell them or not sell them to anyone, and you have the right to put whatever restrictions you wish. Now, obviously, the more restrictions, the fewer suitable homes there will be. I require spay/neuter, prefer a fenced yard and require that the puppy be returned to me at any time throughout it's life if they cannot/no longer want to, keep it, for any reason. I refund their money depending on the age and condition of the dog-nothing for a 10 year old with cancer, full refund for a 6 month old in good health and condition. Others require a special food, like a raw diet, that the dog be maintained at a certain weight, etc.

My warranty is good only if the dog has never been bred, so another incentive to spay/neuter. Some breeders give refunds upon proof of spay/neuter.

I use my questionnaire, interview and 'vet prospective owners, and let them know right up front what my contract says. If they don't like it, they can go elsewhere and buy a puppy. The care you take in placing your puppies in good homes scares off the bad homes and impresses the good ones.

These are my puppies, I am responsible for bringing them into the world, and they will go only to homes that I approve.

Linda
Tahnee Golden Retrievers
Endeavor Golden Retrievers


----------

